# Venison roast



## terry13111 (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm planning on my first smoked dinner on Thursday,  a venison roast. Any suggestions on how I should cook it? What wood to use and final internal temp?

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## griz400 (Jul 9, 2017)

get a nice sized bag, mix up 2 cups apple juice, 1/2 cup apple cider vineger, 1/4 cup soy sauce ... marinate it like over night -- pat dry, add a nice rub, cook to an internal of 135-140 , let rest and enjoy !!my pork rub works on deer as well


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Aug 28, 2017)

What I've done in the past with venison roasts is to inject the roasts with a marinade. I used a French Onion marinade from Cajun Injector that was pretty good. Season the roast all over with whatever you like, as simple as salt, pepper & garlic powder, or whatever rub floats your boat. Drape 4-6 pieces of bacon over the roast and place it on the top rack of your smoker.  Next rack down a I put a foil pan with about 3 inches of red wine directly under the meat. Add a good shot or two of your marinade mix to the wine and season it to taste.   Fill your waterpan to about 3/4 full of hot water.  I like to smoke with something mild like apple, peach, or oak on venison.  I guess hickory would be ok, too but it's stronger.  Get the smoker up to 225-235.  Get your thermometer probe into the center of the roast and smoke until the internal temp reads 135-138.  Remove from the smoker and slice.  When smoking a roast you will hit a stall period where the temp stops rising for a bit. Stay calm and ride it out.   The reduced wine in the pan is your aus jus, Use it as is or add a little beef stock or broth to it and reduce it a little more. Sometimes I add some cut up onion, celery and carrots to the wine pan.  The meat will turn out like prime rib. Don't overcook it.













venison



__ K9BIGDOG
__ Aug 28, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 1, 2017)

That's a good looking pile of venison


----------

